# Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)



## CrocTom (11. März 2010)

Hallo an alle,

nach meinen Fragen zu meiner Filterplanung (hier) möchte ich nun den Bau beschreiben und von euch hoffentlich noch viele Anregungen bekommen.
Der Filter ist für einen Innenteich (ca. 5000 Liter) für zwei Brillenkaimane und besteht aus einem Siebfilter und einer Tonne (220 L) mit Biomaterial.

Der Siebfilter ist soweit fertig (der Überlauf muss noch auf die Seite verlegt werden, so wie in der Skizze). Filtermedienauflage und Schmutzabaluf in der Tonne kommen auch noch. Bei der Bestückung der Tonne möchte ich gerne bewegtes __ Hel-X 12 verwenden. Und da hätte ich auch schon meine erste Frage: Wie soll ich den Wassereinlauf in die Tonne gestalten, damit das Hel-X möglichst gut durchströmt wird?

viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## maritim (11. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Douk & fragen)*

hallo thomas,

sieht doch alles super aus und müsste auch so funktionieren wie du es geplant hast.

bei den rückfluss musst du noch ein gitter anbringen, damit das k1 nicht aus dem filter gespült wird.
unten an der tonne noch einen schieber anbringen, damit du den dreck ablassen kannst.

schön zu sehen, wie du alles umgesetzt hast! die meisten fragen immer wie es gemacht werden soll und dann bauen sie es doch nicht.

saubere arbeit!


----------



## Digicat (11. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Servus Thomas



> Und da hätte ich auch schon meine erste Frage: Wie soll ich den Wassereinlauf in die Tonne gestalten, damit das __ Hel-X  möglichst gut durchströmt wird?



Würde das Einlaufrohr in die Biofiltertonne soweit kürzen, daß der Bogen mittig zwischen Medienauflage und höchsten Wasserstand, tangentional positioniert ist .... sonst wirbelst du den, unter der Medienauflage liegenden Schmutz auf .... und die Durchströmung würde das Hel-x sehr gut bewegen ...
Einen Schmutzablauf würde ich dann aber auch noch am Boden der Biofiltertonne vorsehen ....

Sieht sehr gut aus, dein Filterbau .... sehr sauber gearbeitet 

Wo wird eigentlich die Pumpe positioniert ?


----------



## robsig12 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Hallo Thomas,

wie meine Vorredner schon geschrieben, saubere Arbeit .

Anzumerken, ich würde natürlich auch einen Schmutzablauf unten einbauen, das __ Hel-X würde ich unten auf eine Auflage legen, die ca. 5 cm vom Boden entfernt verbaut wird. Dient dazu, dass das Material nicht im Schmodder liegt. Den Auslauf vom Siebfilter würde ich unten noch einen Bogen drann machen, sonst wird der Schmodder immer wieder aufgewühlt.

Oben am Überlauf in den Teich würde ich ein Dachrinnengitter nehmen, dass setzt sich nicht zu.

Finde solche Baudokus Klasse!


----------



## Xeal (11. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Hallo !
Mensch, dass schaut echt spitze aus. 
Ich hab ein par Fragen zum Siebfilter: 

Wie hast du die Auflageschienen für das Sieb an der Innenwand der Box befestigt ? 
Sind die Metallstreben aus Alu ? 
Wo hast du das Siebgewebe her ? 
Wo gibt es die Box ?


----------



## CrocTom (11. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Erstmal vielen Dank für euer Lob! 



> maritim: bei den rückfluss musst du noch ein gitter anbringen, damit das k1 nicht aus dem filter gespült wird.
> unten an der tonne noch einen schieber anbringen, damit du den dreck ablassen kannst.


Alles klar, kommt noch.



> Digicat: Würde das Einlaufrohr in die Biofiltertonne soweit kürzen, daß der Bogen mittig zwischen Medienauflage und höchsten Wasserstand, tangentional positioniert ist .... sonst wirbelst du den, unter der Medienauflage liegenden Schmutz auf .... und die Durchströmung würde das __ Hel-x sehr gut bewegen ...


Ok, gute Idee. Aber zu welcher Bezugsfläche soll ich den Bogen tangential positionieren? Einfach Richtung Mitte der Tonne od. doch seitlich, damit sich eine kreisförmige Bewegung ergibt? Od. eventuell nach unten? Oder...???
Der Filter wird zunächst mit einer Pumpe mit 4500 l/h betrieben, effektive Leisung wird vermutlich im Bereich von 3500 l/h liegen wegen Höhenunterschied. Ich denke das spielt beim Durchflussverhalten auch eine Rolle, oder?



> Digicat: Wo wird eigentlich die Pumpe positioniert ?



Die Pumpe muss (leider) direkt im eigentlichen Becken installiert werden. Das Ganze wird dann noch über einen empfindlichen FI abgesichert.



> robisg12: Den Auslauf vom Siebfilter würde ich unten noch einen Bogen drann machen, sonst wird der Schmodder immer wieder aufgewühlt.



Bogen ist schon dran (4. Bild). Ich habe nur die Befürchtung, dass das Hel-X nicht optimal durchströmt wird...




> Xeal: Wie hast du die Auflageschienen für das Sieb an der Innenwand der Box befestigt ?
> Sind die Metallstreben aus Alu ?
> Wo hast du das Siebgewebe her ?
> Wo gibt es die Box ?



Die Auflageschienen sind mit jeweils drei Schrauben montiert (3.Bild). Der Rahmen für das Sieb ist aus Kunststoffwinkeln aus dem Baumarkt. Den Händler für das Siebgewebe habe ich über ebay, hat aber auch einen eigenen Onlineshop.
Die Box gibt es bei einem großen schwedischen Kaufhaus, ist aus Polypropylen und sollte deshalb unbedenklich sein.


viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (11. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Servus Thomas



> Aber zu welcher Bezugsfläche soll ich den Bogen tangential positionieren? Einfach Richtung Mitte der Tonne od. doch seitlich, damit sich eine kreisförmige Bewegung ergibt? Od. eventuell nach unten? Oder...???


Entlang der Tonne, seitlich, so das eine kreisförmige Strömung entsteht ...und nicht nach unten, würde den Schmodder nur aufwühlen.

Das mit der Pumpe hört sich nicht so gut an, weniger wegen eines Stromschlages , sondern, den Kot der Crocos würde wohl die Pumpe zerhäckseln bzw. garnet nehmen, wenn zu groß ... oder ist der so klein das er die 8mm der meißten Teichpumpen passieren würde ...
Es würde sich eine Schmutzwasser-Tauchpumpe empfehlen, aber ob die Leistung reicht (3.500 Liter)


----------



## CrocTom (11. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Hallo Helmut,

die Pumpe war ein Schnäppchen auf ebay... Wenn ich früher od. später eine stärkere Pumpe brauche, ist das also kein allzu großes Problem. Im Moment filtere ich noch ca. 2000 l Wasser mit einem Eheim Aquarienfilter (18l Filter Volumen und ca. 1200l/h) und funktioniert auch ganz gut. Im Vergleich zu einem Koiteich wird bei meinen Krokodilen wahrscheinlich viel weniger Schmutz produziert...

viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (11. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Nö ... da hast was falsch interpretiert ..

Ich meinte die Kacke der Croco`s ist so groß, daß sie nicht von der Pumpe angesaugt werden kann, das Sieb vor dem Flügelrad ist feinmaschig, eben 8mm Siebgröße ... und nicht das die Kacke die Pumpe sprengt 

Ist die Kacke jetzt größer oder kleiner 

oder ist das egal .... wenn die Kacke im Becken bleibt ....


----------



## CrocTom (11. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Also der Kot der Krokodile ist größer als 8mm, aber bisher habe ich noch nie Häufchen herumschwimmen gesehen. Scheint sich aufzulösen...

liebe Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (11. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Ups .... dann schwimmen die Croco`s in der eigenen Kacke ....
Finde ich nicht so gut .... das Wasser muß ja Nitratwerte (NO3) haben ... Haleluja ... 

Hoffe dein neuer Filter schafft die anfallende Kacke, ansonst würde ich dir zu öfteren Wasserwechsel raten ...


----------



## CrocTom (12. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Hallo Helmut,

die Wasserwerte sind auch jetzt in Ordnung. Ich baue den filter hauptsächlich um längere Standzeiten zu haben.
Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass in dem Becken auch ca. 500kg feiner Sand ist, der sicher auch eine gewisse Filterwirkung hat. Außerdem koten die Tiere nicht täglich.

viele Grüße,

Thomas


----------



## karsten. (12. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Hallo

was mir auffällt ist , wie wird der Schmutz im Sieb separiert und abgeführt ?
bei Bogensieben passiert das weitgehend  automatisch.
und wenn Du Dir schon soo eine Arbeit machst 
warum kein Spaltsieb ?
Zwischen der Effektivität von Spaltsieben und Gaze liegen Welten 

mfG


----------



## CrocTom (12. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*



> was mir auffällt ist , wie wird der Schmutz im Sieb separiert und abgeführt ?
> bei Bogensieben passiert das weitgehend automatisch.
> und wenn Du Dir schon soo eine Arbeit machst
> warum kein Spaltsieb ?
> Zwischen der Effektivität von Spaltsieben und Gaze liegen Welten



Der Schmutz im Siebfilter muss natürlich manuell entfernt werden. Spaltsieb kann ich immer noch einbauen.


Effektives Volumen in der Tonne (zwischen Filtermedienauflage und max. Füllstand) ist jetzt 160 Liter. Wieviel __ Hel-X kann/soll ich da einfüllen?
Was ich nicht ganz verstanden habe: Wenn ich den Einfluss in der Mitte der Tonne mache, wie wird da gewährleistet, dass das gesamte Hel-X gut durchströmt wird?

viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (12. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Servus Thomas



> Was ich nicht ganz verstanden habe: Wenn ich den Einfluss in der Mitte der Tonne mache, wie wird da gewährleistet, dass das gesamte __ Hel-X gut durchströmt wird?



So .....
 
hätte ich das gemeint .... den Auslaufbogen zum Tonnenrand drehen ....



> die Wasserwerte sind auch jetzt in Ordnung. Ich baue den filter hauptsächlich um längere Standzeiten zu haben.
> Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass in dem Becken auch ca. 500kg feiner Sand ist, der sicher auch eine gewisse Filterwirkung hat. Außerdem koten die Tiere nicht täglich.


Der Sand trägt sicher zur Filterung bei ... siehe hier (Betrifft zwar Algen, könnte man aber auch auf die Croco`s umlegen)


----------



## CrocTom (12. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Hallo Helmut,

ich habe schon verstanden, wie du die Einleitung des Wasser gemeint hast. Nur wird dabei auch das weiter unten liegende __ Hel-X umspült? Und wieviel Hel-X soll ich einfüllen (160 Liter Volumen zwischen Filtermedienauflage und höchstem Wasserstand)?

Danke für die Bemühungen,
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (12. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Servus Thomas

Habe deine Frage falsch interpretiert 

 
Durch die mittige Anordnung des Einlaufes wird mMn. das *schwebende* __ Hel-x am besten durchströmt ... durch die Strömung wird das Hel-x bewegt und umgewälzt ....

Natürlich könnte man auch zwei Einläufe machen ... man braucht nur ein T-Stück dazwischen einbauen, nur teilt sich dann die Wassermenge und damit die Strömung, gemindert auf zwei Auslässe auf ... 

Beim Hel-x gibt es sinkendes und schwebendes, auch schwarzes (Recycling-Material) und weißes (neuer Kunststoff). Bei meinem geplanten Biofilter nehme ich eine Mischung aus weißen und schwarzen Hel-x und das schwebend.

Edit: Ein Drittel des Volumens ... also ca. 50L


----------



## maritim (12. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

@ helmut

bist du dir sicher, daß es bei dem helix nach deinem plan zur einer bewegung kommt?
da muss man einiges an geschützen auffahren, das sich helix bewegt.


----------



## Digicat (12. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Servus Peter

Mein Tip geht in diese Richtung ....

Durch die "geringe" Menge __ Hel-x, schwimmen die 50L zuerstmal auf der Oberfläche kompakt zusammen ... die zunehmende Besiedelung durch die Bakis wird das Hel-x in einem schwebenden, aufgelockerten Zustand übergehen und langsam absinken ... dadurch greift die geringe Strömung gut am Hel-x an und wird es bewegen ....
Das ganze dauert natürlich eine Zeit .... 
Wenn das ganze Hel-x besiedelt ist bleibt es doch trotzdem schwebend und aufgelockert, da doch immer wieder, durch die Strömung abgestorbene Bakis entfernt werden und wieder aufsteigen .... das Spiel wiederholt sich ....

So meine Gedankengänge ... habe es aber noch nicht in einer Tonne oder Ähnlichen ausgetestet ....


----------



## Olli.P (12. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Hi,

das mit der Strömung könnt ihr vergessen......... 

Da hat der Peter schon recht. 

Jedenfalls funzt das bei mir nich und da gehen lt. Pumpenkennlinien in der Saison ca. 13-14.000L die Stunde durch den Filter.
Bewegung vom __ Hel-X = null Komma nix............ 

Ich weiß im Mom. auch grad nich welches Hel-X ich habe..... 

Jedenfalls funzt das bei mir nur bei einer 4000L mit einem 40mm Ausgang die direkt in der Kammer ist und das dann auch nur Punktweise, alles schon getestet..... 

Und wenn der Ausgang der Pumpe nach oben gerichtet ist, müsste ich Minimum noch 10cm Rand haben....


----------



## Digicat (12. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Servus Olli

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme (Frei nach Robert Lembke), daß du auch nur die Tonne mit einem Drittel von Volumen mit __ Hel-x gefüllt hast 

Darf ich jetzt 5,- DM in dein rotes Schweinderl werfen


----------



## CrocTom (13. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Hallo an alle,

die Überlegungen von Helmut machen meiner Meinung nach schon Sinn! Wenn es auch zu keiner direkten Bewegung des __ Hel-X kommt, sollte ein vernünftiger Durchfluss dennoch gegeben sein: Wenn nämlich nur  1/3 des freien Volumens mit Hel-X befüllt wird und der Einfluss auf halber Höhe ist, sollte der Einfluss immer unterhalb des Hel-X sein. Durch die tangentiale Positionierung des Einflusses zum Tonnenrand ergibt sich eine Kreisbewegung des Wassers und das Hel-X sollte überall von unten angeströmt werden (wenn auch unterschiedlich stark). 
Alternative wäre eventuell ein kreisförmig (od. spiralförmig) verlegtes Drainagerohr am Boden, dass mit Löchern nach oben versehen ist und so das Wasser  gleichmäßig von unten nach oben strömt...

viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (13. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Servus Thomas

Man könnte eventuell noch optimieren ...


----------



## CrocTom (13. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Hallo Helmut,

super Idee. Ablauf ist schon in der Mitte .

viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (13. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Mahlzeit

 

Um nochmals aufs __ Hel-x zu kommen ...

Am "Weißen" sieht man die Besiedelung der Bakis nicht sehr gut, deshalb die Mischung mit dem "Schwarzen" ... falls du dich gefragt hast warum "Weiß" und "Schwarz" ....


----------



## maritim (13. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

hallo helmut,

ich finde die idee, mit dem 1/3 helix in der tonne soweit recht gut.
wenn wir die höhe ab wasserauslauf von der tonne rechen, dann hättet ihr vielleicht 50l helix in der tonne.
hier stellt sich die große frage, ob man mit 50l helix weit kommt.
würde die sache mit dem einlauf etwas weiter nach unten setzen, das man zunimmst auf 100l helix kommt.


----------



## Digicat (13. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Servus Peter

Ist eine gute Idee 

Man könnte aber auch eine zweite Tonne, in der gleich Konfiguration dahinter anordnen, wenn denn der Platz vorhanden ist .....

Aber ich würde es erstmal mit einer testen .... nachrüsten kann man später immer noch ....

Peter, was hälts du davon, zu belüften ...


----------



## maritim (13. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

hallo helmut,

da fragst du leider den falschen hier sind die leute gefragt, die ihre k1-filter beatmen müssen. arbeite selber mit einem rieselfilter der nicht beatmet werden muss.

ich würde es mal ohne künstlich beatmung probieren und sollte es erforderlich sein, kann er immer noch beatmet werden.

mit einem koifreund planen wir auch etwas, wo k1 mit einem kleinen rührwerk bewegt wird.
wenn es funktioniert, dann stelle ich bilder ins forum.
es wird mit sicherheit vom stromverbrauch günstiger als die bewegung durch luft sein.


----------



## Olli.P (13. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Hallo,



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme (Frei nach Robert Lembke), daß du auch nur die Tonne mit einem Drittel von Volumen mit __ Hel-x gefüllt hast



Nein die Kammer ist mit mehr befüllt! 

Allerdings habe ich diese Kammer nach und nach mit immer mehr Hel-X befüllt, so dass ich die Strömungsauswirkung beobachten konnte. 

Und ab einer bestimmten Menge ist das in den Behältern so ein Gedränge, das man das einfach vergessen kann.

Es sei denn das Hel-X wird gezielt mit einem bestimmten Druck angespült/-strömt...... 

Aber den Fünfer kannst trotzdem einwerfen


----------



## CrocTom (14. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Hallo an alle,

kurzes Update.  So sieht's im Moment aus (Bild und Skizze). Effektives Volumen zwischen Ablauf Oberkannte und Einlauf Unterkannte ca. 170 L (bis zur Medienauflage ca. 185 L). 

Durch den veränderten Ablauf ist jetzt die Rohrschelle unter Wasser. Gibt es da Probleme, da sie verzinkt ist?

viele Grüße,
Thomas

P.S. Ich möchte mich herzlich für alle Bemühungen und Infos bedanken. Ich habe selten ein so nettes und hilfsbereites Forum erlebt!


----------



## Digicat (16. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Servus Thomas

Würde meinen das die Rohrschelle keine Probleme macht ... 

Würde aber auf Nummer sicher gehen und den "Ablauf"-Bogen um 180° umdrehen ... also Einlauf von unten, anstatt von oben ....

Rohrverschlußdeckel besorgen ... 8mm Löcher bohren, entgraten ... aufstecken und mit Innotec Adhesal sichern ....

Es dürfte dann die Rohrschelle im trockenen liegen ... sieht man aber schlecht auf dem Bild ...

Unten würde ich den Siebfilterablauf ein bisserl höher setzen .... es wird vermutlich sonst der Schmodder zu viel aufgewirbelt ... würde meinen 20cm über Filtermediumauflage wäre net schlecht ...

Aber vielleicht hat Olli noch eine Idee dazu ...


----------



## CrocTom (17. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Hallo Helmut,

danke (auch für die PM)!

Wenn ich den Ablauf umdrehe, wüde die Rohrschelle im trockenen liegen, finde den Ablauf nach oben aber besser. 

viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Olli.P (17. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Hallo Thomas,

alsooooo,

ich glaube nicht das du mit den 4cm Freiraum da oben am Filterrand glücklich wirst 

Denn du hast da so gut wie keinen Wasserdruck der das Wasser weiterleitet. Ich kann mich natürlich auch irren, aber ich bin nun mal der Meinung.

Und den Einlauf mach kürzer, auch da brauchst du zu viel Wassersäule, da könnte dir der Siebfilter auch überlaufen.

Kannst du mal eine Gesamtskizze mit Maßen einstellen??

Das wär sicherlich hilfreicher....


----------



## CrocTom (17. März 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Ok, sollten die 4 cm zu wenig sein, kann ich den Bogen kürzen oder z.B. Löcher od. Schlitze in den Bogen machen. Werde ich ausprobieren.
Bzgl Skizze: Welche Abmessungen sind sonst noch relevant?

Und wie schaut es mit der vernickelten/verzinkten Rohrschelle aus unter Wasser aus?? Gibt's dazu noch Meinungen?

viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## CrocTom (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Habe jetzt einen ersten Probelauf durchgeführt (noch ohne Filtermedium) und es funktioniert alles sehr gut. Die 4 cm Abstand vom Abfluss zur Oberkante der Tonne sind mehr als ausreichend.

viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## TheDuke (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Mal eine Frage: wird das __ hel-X lose in die Tonne geschüttet oder verbleibt es im Beutel ?
Auf jeden Fall finde ich den Thread super und werde mir zu 99% diesen Filter nachbauen . Danke


----------



## CrocTom (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Siebfilter und Biofilter im Eigenbau (Doku & Fragen)*

Das __ Hel-X kommt ohne Beutel in die Tonne. Ich denke, dass ist besser wegen der Bewegung.

Thomas


----------

